# Your SMS here



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

Post all your good sms here. 

*NOTE: NO ADULT CONTENTS*


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

ICC has decided to shorten the duration of next world cup.It will consists of opening ceremony,photo session,and presenting the world cup to Australia!


=========================================================================================

Very Important Msg:Today is Thomas Alwa Edisson's Birthday.So,send wishes to all Tube Lights.Now,I have already done my JOb,U continue....


----------



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

Never kiss a POLICE WOMEN she will say-HANDS UP,never kiss a NURSE she will say-next pls,always kiss a TEACHER she will say-NOW REPEAT IT 5 TIMES.! .! .! 

To Realise the   value Of 
ONE MILLI SECOND 
ASK THE PERSON WHO WON 
A SILVER MEDAL IN THE OLYMPICS

Friends are like FILMS 
some are musical 
some are romantic 
some are adventures
some are comedy 
some are tragedy 
but a very few are 
OSCAR winning like you


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

Yestraday my NOKIA mobile met  an accident due to a Hutch dog,  in Reliance road..,near Tata Indicom circle..,Then my NOKIA was admitted in Aircel hospital,BSNL nagar,Doctor Motorola said; it is serious, lots of SMS needed....!So pls donate messages 2 save my NOKIA...


World's shortest  tragic story:  2nd day after atom bomb blast at Hiroshima, an affected man was admitted in the hospital of another city. He asked the nurse  "where am I?"The nurse replied "you are  lucky ,you escaped from the bomb, now you are in Nagasaki".. 


If a cat crosses u, when u r going  somewhere it means?that the cat is also going somewhere!


----------



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

F'NDSHIP is a network tat needs no recharge!
No roaming!
No validity limit!
No activation charge!
No signal problems !
Just Don't switch off

Suraj ki pahli kiran tume roshni de, 
phulon ki kalia tumhe kushbu de, 
hum tumhe kuch de na de,
 dene wala tumhe ZINDAGI KI HAR kushi de. 
Gud night 

Past is xperiance! Present is xperiment!
Future is xpectation!
Use ur xperience in ur xperiment to acheive ur xpectations!
In all matters..... Gud nìghT ...  

DIWALI BUMPER muje sms pe sms kare or ap jit skte he 10 lak ki car ka photo,29"color tv ka box,Malaysia jane wale plane ko bye krne ka moka.Jaldi sms kar


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

Could u recall tat day,When u went 2 a shop and asked how much that monkey doll costs & The shop keeper replied tat it was a mirror. Sweet memories.....
------------------------------------------------------------------

A WOMAN woke her HUSBAND in the middle of the night. "There is a THIEF dnwnstairs eating the CAKE that I made"HUSBAND: Who shall I call? POLICE or AMBULANCE! 
------------------------------------------------------------------
Whisky+water=Injurious to health
Brandy+water=Injurious to health
Rum+water=Injurious to health...
.
.
.
So,Avoid...........WATER...!
------------------------------------------------------------------

Tip for Success: Don't make promises when u are in joy, don't answer when u are sad, don't take decision when u are in anger.. Think twice, act wise..!...
------------------------------------------------------------------

Reporter: Laluji  poor women in bihar dont hav clothes to wear.
 Lalu: hav u seen F TV? Even if u make them rich, women still dont want to wear anything...


----------



## blueshift (May 8, 2007)

Thanks.
i never heard any of these before.


----------



## Gigacore (May 8, 2007)

People Liv
People Die,
People Laugh People Cry,
Som GivE UP
Som Wil Try,
Som Say Hi
Som Say Bye,
Others May 4gt 2 tell u
But how can I?......Gud morning !!

Ravan had 20 eyes but sighted ONLY ONE woman. U have ONLY 2 eyes and sight EVERY woman. Toh ASLI RAVAN koun?

Kash tere karmo ki tujhe aise saja mile,


Kash tere karmo ki tujhe aise saja mile,
tujhe aaye zor se su-su
aur kahin karne ki jagah na mile.Plz dont feel bad

Hi SweetHeart!.

Doing Nothing...

Then make a place for me in your heart..

I may come there anytime...

Your's Faithfully...

 "Heart Attack"...


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

Reality is an illusion caused by Alcohol Deficiency!


----------------------------------------------------------------

Question: what is the full form of 'Maths' ?
.
Answer: Mentally Affected Teachers Harassing Students.

-----------------------------------------------------------------

Peter bought a butter.The butter Peter bought was bitter,So Peter bought a better Butter to make the bitter butter better.


-----------------------------------------------------------------

From Biscuit shop owner: 
Dear Marie,today is a Good Day,my love is True,U hv Crackjacked my Little Heart,no Time Pass,now I'm in a 50/50 position.

------------------------------------------------------------------

Definition of a True Music Lover:
.
A man who,if hears a woman singing in the shower,puts his ear to the keyhole.


----------



## oval_man (May 8, 2007)

My God! what a collection! Gr8,

I too have a good collection,But unfortunately they are either in Tamil or Adult content,

What to do?


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

A sweet quotation,"Love is a gift. If u receive it, open and appreciate it. If not, don't worry. Someone somewhere is still wrapping it 4 U". Good eveng

================================================================

7 glances = 1 smile 
7 smiles = 1 meeting
7 meetings = 1 kiss
7 kisses = 1 proposal
7 proposals = 1 marriage
.
And that 1 marriage gives 77777 problems !

=================================================================

An apple a day keeps the Doctor away,but if the doctor is cute,forget the fruit!


----------



## Third Eye (May 8, 2007)

Nice SMS's


----------



## deepak.krishnan (May 8, 2007)

nice messages yaar...


----------



## casanova (May 8, 2007)

Nice collections.


----------



## rakeshishere (May 8, 2007)

Seriously Gud!!!


----------



## praka123 (May 8, 2007)

Good.but i know,we all misses many nice jokes due to no-adult


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 8, 2007)

I just received an important SMS from HSBC. So thought of sharing here.



> *HSBC Pre-statement alert: Outstanding on your Card no. ************** on 7-MAY-07 is 0.10. Pay full or min amt due of 0.10 by 29-MAY-07.*


----------



## gofeddy (May 8, 2007)

Sachin's Son: Mom! look here dad hitting sixers all the way.
Mom:            Son! that is boost advertisement.

Sachin Wife:  Go to market and buy some vegetables!
Sachin:         Condition is not i ll go after sometime.
Sachin Wife:  Dont worry wear my saree! No can identify you!
But one lady identifies in the market and asked hai sachin how RU!  Sachin puzzled and asked him how you identify me  
                 Then She repiled, Hey i m Dravid Yaar!.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

GALILEO : Great mind! 
EINSTINE : Genius mind! 
NEWTON : Extraordinary mind! 
BILL GATES : Brilliant mind! 
ME : Master mind! 

YOU????never mind
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
A good discussion is like a MINI SKIRT. 
Short enough to pertain interest 
and long enough to cover the subject. 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Intelligent Man + Intelligent Woman = Romance. 
    Intelligent Man + Stupid Woman = Pregnancy. 
    Stupid Man + Intelligent Woman = Affair. 
    Stupid Man + Stupid Woman = Marriage ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
When a wife was asked,"What book do you like best?" she answers:"My husband's cheque
book."


----------



## sam_1710 (May 8, 2007)

Teacher:U idiots!! At ur age Einstein ranked first in class!! .. Look at u students!! 
Student:Sir at your age Hitler comitted suicide! Look at you!!

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

FLASH NEWS : The 'ORBIT WHITE' buffalo has died!! n.. company searchig for a new one!!
Abey.. Dont go out of ur house, then i can see u only on tv!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

If a mobile company owner's suffering from loose motion, how'll he explain it to the doc?
Doc, from morning Unlimited free outgoing.Then i am getting new ringtones also..!! Btw, there is no balance in my stomach, Whenever i recharge it gets emptied within minutes!! 
Can u please change my SIM??


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 8, 2007)

^^^ the first and  last one is really cool! 
and the topic is also cool, keep it up guys


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

TEACHER: Johny, why are you doing your maths sums on the floor?
LJOHNY: You told me to do it without using tables!

==========================================================
Teacher : U know importance of periods?
Kid : Ya, once my sister missed one, my mom fainted, dad got an attack, our neighbor committed sucide.

=========================================================

Sardar 1: I’m very kanjoos, I went 2 honeymoon alone & saved 1/2 money.
Sardar 2: You r nothing I saved all my money, my friend was going & I sent my wife with him.


----------



## sam_1710 (May 8, 2007)

A tech oriented sms...
A s/w engineer was smoking
The gal next to him asked him.. Cant u see the warning??-Smoking is injurious to health!!
He replied .. "We bother only about errors, Not about warnings!!" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A deadly PJ ..
How do you extract Iron from Hema Malini??
first get her drunk, then she'll become "Hema-tite"  (Haematite - Ore of iron)  . now u can extract iron from her!!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Next generation child will have this rhyme in school!!

Twinkle twinkle little star,
I jus went to royal bar,
Whisky rates are up so high,
So i drank a beer with chicken fry!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Warning..When someone tells u "I love u from the bottom of da heart", Be careful, it means there is enough place at the top for someone els!! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

A typical Engg stud..
1st Semester : "Guys jus 2 weeks for internals, Start studying!!"

3rd Semester : "Macha still a week left for internals, Lets start tomo!!"

5th Semester : Man internals tomo, Shall we start??"

7th Semester : "Dude... 3 holidays on account of internals, Where shall we party ??"


----------



## dhan_shh (May 8, 2007)

Rajiv: “What sort of a car has your dad got?”
Amit: “I can’t remember the name. I think it starts with T.”
Rajiv: “Really - Ours only starts with petrol.”
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

2 love is a devotion, 
2 b loved is a sucess,
2 b with some 1 u love is an achievement, 
2 b with some 1 who loves u is LIFE 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------

Wife: Do you want dinner?
Husband: Sure, what are my choices?
Wife: Yes and no
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jan - Rose
Feb - Propose
Mar - Gift
April - Lift
May - Chating
June - Dating
July - Kiss
Aug - Miss
Sep - Drop
Oct - Escape
Nov - Rest
Dec - Next
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Stress is when wife is pregnant,
Tension is when girlfriend is pregnant,
and Panic is when both are pregnant.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Teacher asks children, what do u wish 2 do in future?

Ram: I want 2 b a pilot.
Vinod: I want 2 b a doctor.
Deepa: I want 2 b a good mother.
Ravi : I want 2 help Deepa.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------

When u feel lonely and alone
Can’t see any 1 around u
The world seems to be fading away
Come along wid me
I’ll take u 2 the eye specialist

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sardar to salesman : I want a pink curtain for my computer screen.
Salesman: But sir computers dont need curtains.
Sardar: Hello I got 'Windows' !!


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 9, 2007)

sam_1710 said:
			
		

> Next generation child will have this rhyme in school!!
> 
> Twinkle twinkle little star,
> I jus went to royal bar,
> ...



hehehe......


----------



## Gigacore (May 9, 2007)

nice sms guys. i'm compiling my collection. and i'll post it here very soon


----------



## dhan_shh (May 10, 2007)

read fastly...   "wen a Doctor falls ill another Dr Dr's the Dr,Does the Dr Doctoring the Dr Dr the Dr in his own way or does the Dr Doctoring the Dr Drs the Dr in the Dr's way. have a nice day  

@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@@

Q:How 2 analyse a cricket pitch if its batting r bowling pitch? Ans:Its bowling pitch wen India is batting.. n batting pitch wen India is bowling.....:-

##################################################################

Problem is just the distance between Expected and the Reality.. So, either Expect less or Accept the Reality and the Problem is no More. Happy morning


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 10, 2007)

^^^hehehehe 
############################################

Patient: Doctor, ye phulon ki mala kis k liye?
Doctor: ye mera pehla operation hai , Success hua toh mere liye, nahi to tumhare liye.....


----------



## CINTEL ENTRINO (May 10, 2007)

nice.. ones... hey intel_gigacore ru a sms junkie.... 

 jus asking.....



> Sachin's Son: Mom! look here dad hitting sixers all the way.
> Mom: Son! that is boost advertisement.
> 
> Sachin Wife: Go to market and buy some vegetables!
> ...



that was damn funny.....


----------



## Gigacore (May 10, 2007)

ya @ CINTEL ENTRINO 

Dad to Son : When I beat u how do u control your anger.
son: I start cleaning toilet.
Dad: how does that satisfy you?
Son: I clean with ur tooth brush.

Son asks father diff.btw Confidence and Confidential?
Dad says- u are my son, i am confident, 
ur friend is also my son that's Confidential.

Ultimate answer while changing d job.
Interviewer- Y did u leave ur last job?
Applicant :Coz d company shifted d office and didnt tell me where...

sardar proposed a girl. 
the girl replied i m 1 year elder to you. 
sardar said i will marry you after 1 year.

Look outside It's sp pleasant ! 
Sun smiling 4 you..
Trees dancing 4 you..
Birds singing for you..
Because I requested them
All to wish you
HAPPY BIRTHDAY

Kick off ur shoes
take a break crank the tunes
Dance & shake, light the candles cut the cake make it's a day
thats simply Great !!
Wish u sweet Happy Birthday


----------



## CadCrazy (May 10, 2007)

मेरे जैसे लड्के को क्या चाहिये ????
1 लडकी जो प्यार दे
1 लडकी जो अच्छा खाना बनाये
1 लडकी जो पैसा कमाये

 और ऐसा नसीब कि तीनो एक दुसरे से मिल ना पाये

Do U know the full form of COLLEGE- 

C-Come,
O-On,
L-Lets, 
L-Love, 
E-Each,
G-Girl,
E-Equally... ...
Thats why boys go to college regularly... .

Ladkiyon ke college me strike thi,Ladke bhi unke saath the.Ladkiyon ne naara lagaya...HUMARI MAANGE .....Pichhe se awaaz aayi SINDHUR SE BHARO....

कोई पत्थर से ना मारे मेरे दीवने को
कोई पत्थर से ना मारे मेरे दीवने को
अरे Bomb का जमाना है " उडा दो साले को "


----------



## Manshahia (May 10, 2007)

wah shero wah.....
very good...


----------



## vish786 (May 10, 2007)

sachin in saari is really damn funny


----------



## gxsaurav (May 10, 2007)

> C-Come,
> O-On,
> L-Lets,
> L-Love,
> ...


Just forwarded this to all my pals


----------



## max_demon (May 10, 2007)

i got 1000 of adult jokes . but cant post here  . they r too damn funny . if n e one wants ---max.demon.m [AT] gmail [DOT] com---


----------



## zyberboy (May 10, 2007)

dhan_shh said:
			
		

> TEACHER: Johny, why are you doing your maths sums on the floor?
> LJOHNY: You told me to do it without using tables!
> 
> ==========================================================
> ...


ROLF


----------



## blueshift (May 11, 2007)

He met a lady while browsing. She unzipped his dotcom when downloading. Since he was virus free he slotted his floppydisk into her hotmail she screamed yahoo!


----------



## Tapomay (May 11, 2007)

Here's mine -

LIFE IS LIKE A "MATHS". Dosti ko "PLUS" karo. Dusman ko "MINUS" karo.  Kushi ko "MULTIPLY" karo. Gum ko"DIVIDE" karo. Aur life ko enjoy karo.
-------------------------------

Har karz dosti ka ada kaun karega, hum hi nehi rahe to dosti kaun karega, ae khuda mere doston ko salamat rakhna warna meri shaadi me bartan saaf kaun karega.
-------------------------------

Important News:
Ravan has kidnapped Sita again. 1000 bandar ki jarurat hai. SMS milte hi turant nikal paro.
Jai Sri RAM.
-------------------------------

Lady1: How does ur husband always come home on time?
Lady2: I have made a simple rule. S*X will be at 9pm sharp whether u r here or not!!!
-------------------------------

U know why GOD made eyes in pair, ears in pair, hands in pair, legs in pair but HEART as single..so dat u can find a HEART of ur choice n make a pair.
-------------------------------

In India 70crores ppl have njoyd s*x, 20crores r njying s*x, 999999 r planing 2 have s*x, & 1 gandu is reading dis sms.... 
-------------------------------

Hawao  mein  tum, fijao  mein  tum, ghataon  mein  tum, baharo  mein  tum, akhir sach hi suna tha buri aatmao ka thikana nehi hota.
-------------------------------

Namaskar..
This is
ALL INDIA ANTI-SLEEP ASSOCIATION Midnight disturbing services.
Our aim is 2 distrb people while sleeping.
My job is done. Good Night.
----------------------------------

A cup of hot hello,a plate of crispy wishes,a spoon of sweet smiles and a slice of great success specially 4 u..ENJOY THE day, good morning.
----------------------------------

In our life time 6 things can come at any time :

1.Love
2.Friendship
3.Money
4.Death
5.Illness
6.??



6.SuSu. isliye 
KARKE SONA!!-good night.  
------------------------------------

Love is post paid, one month u dont pay, connection will be cut. But friendship is life time pre-paid whether u pay or not, incoming is free for life time. 
------------------------------------

A man saw his wife sleeping with his friend. He took a gun and shot his friend. Wife said in anger-Is tarha behave karoge to saare dost kho doge... 
------------------------------------

RoboBoy 2 RoboGirL_Can I Touch Ur SoftWare?
Girl_1st Show Me Ur HardWare!
Boy_Should I Install It In Ur System?
GirL_Cover It With AntiVirus &Then Install.
------------------------------------


----------



## Tech.Masti (May 11, 2007)

^^^ kooool.............  
*KEEP IT UP *


----------



## dhan_shh (May 11, 2007)

Can v do romance in the evening today? 

I'm in a good mood 
Just a little bit of kissing and biting 

reply me soon! 

urs lovingly 

"MOSQUITO"  
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

Boy: I am not rich like rohit, I don't even have a bid car like rohit. But I really love you! 
Girl: I love you too, but tell me more about rohit..  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Monday went on Tuesday 2 Wednesday and asked Thursday whether Friday has told Saturday that Sunday is a holiday. Have a Great Sunday

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
In a train, ticket checker to a saint: Ticket please! 
Saint: I don't have. 
TT: Where do you want to go? 
Saint: Lord Ram's birth place, Ayodhya! 
TT: Come, lets go! 
Saint: Where? 
TT: Lord Krishna'a birth place, Jail.


----------



## s18000rpm (May 11, 2007)

Munna Bhai - Circuit, apna desh ko kaun chalata hai?
Circuit - bhai, vo tho SMS hai.

Munna Bhai - Abe Circuit kya bol rahela hai re? SMS?
Circuit - Are bhai SMS bole to "Sardar Manmohan Singh".


----------



## Third Eye (May 11, 2007)

^ Nice


----------



## dhan_shh (May 11, 2007)

when your upset and lonely,  
cheer up.  
just go to the mirror and say- 
wow i really am cute, but... 
don't make it a habit!! 
because......................... 
LIARS GO TO HELL!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Q.If you had three apples and four oranges in one hand and four apples and three oranges in the other hand, what would you have? 
A. Very large hands.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Q. How can you lift an elephant with one hand? 
A. It is not a problem, since you will never find! anelephant with one hand.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Santo took her 10yr old son to doctor : He has a urinary problem. He passes urine at 7 am. 
DOCTOR : Then what's the problem? 
SANTO : He gets up only at 8 am!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 12, 2007)

शराब एक ऐसी बिमारी है जिसने सारे देश और समाज की जडो को खोखला किया हुआ है ।
तो आओ सब मिलकर इस बिमारी को खत्म करें ।
एक बोतल तुम खत्म करो एक बोतल हम खत्म करें ।
.....................Cheers .........................

Mountain May Fall,
River May Dry.
You Can Forget Me,
But How Can I.

अरे भाई लोगो क्या हुआ ।  What happened, anyway मेरी तरफ से एक और

Wife: अगर मैं Mount Everst की चोटी पर चढ जाऊ तो तुम मुझे क्या दोगे ???
Husband : "  धक्का "


----------



## Tapomay (May 13, 2007)

Please share more from your collection friends and invite others to share. Here are some more ... Wish you will like these.

BTW hi 'max demon', I sent a mail to you, please reply soon 

------------------------
Poisonous BRA - Co bra,
Mathemetic BRA - Alge bra,
Striped BRA - Ze bra,
Strongest BRA - Verte bra,
Sun-sign BRA - Li  bra!
This is to improve your GK on  BRAS.
-------------------------

Hair oil k add me bal dikate hai, fair-n-lovely k add me gal dikhate hai, par whisper k add me kuch nahi dikhate........!kavi socha hai kya? JAGO-GRAHAK-JAGO.
-------------------------
Sardar 2 his wife: Gulabo, ye p*n*y kis ki sukhane ko dali hai ?
Wife : meri behen ki hai. 
Sardar: kamaal hai! pehne hue to kabhi nahi dikhi..... 
-------------------------

some more...
-----------------------------

Chala ja msg tu bankar gulab
Hogi sachi dosti to ayega jawab
Agar na aye jawab to nahi honge udas
Samaj lenge ki hamare liye waqt hi nahi hai unke pass...
--------------------------
_______________________________________  _______  ____

kuch-nahi...  
mera mbl ko tumharawala se pyar ho gaya hai, isliye line mar raha tha.
--------------------------
Din me chain nahi, raat ko nind nahi, ang-ang me dard wahi, ji na lage kanhi, hay khuda kya yahi pyar hai? 
Khuda ne kaha nahi beta, ye malaria ka bukhar hai.
--------------------------
Himmat hai to TAJMAHAL ko hilakar dikha
Himmat hai to TAJMAHAL ko hilakar dikha....

Na hile to 2 peg whiskey marle, TAJMAHAL khud hilta dikhega.
--------------------------
Go 2 window, luk outside, sum 1 is wating 4 ur smile, found na .....the "MOON",  yes I send him 2 say u good night &  sweet dreams.
--------------------------


----------



## vandit (May 13, 2007)

lohe ko loha kaatta hai..........

zeher ko zeher kaatta hai.........


heere ko heera kaatta hai.......



isliye kutta tumhe kaata hai.......


----------



## oval_man (May 13, 2007)

TAMIL THATHUVAMS:

1) Butter'fly fly agum ........ Catter'pillar pillar aguma? 

2) Ennathan karunanithi DMK la irundhalum avar veetu maadu "AMMA" nu than kathum

3) Vaazha maram thaar podum! Aana adha vachi road poda mudiyuma??

4) Ennadhan aeroplane mela parandhaalum Petrol poda keelathaan varanum

5) Hand wash'nna kai kazhuvaradhu, 'Face wash'nna mugam kazhuvaradhu, Appa 'brain wash' nna,, braina kazhuvaradhaa

6) Tea cupla tea irukum.Appa world cupla world irukkuma??

7) Cell moolama sms anuppalaam Aana sms moolama cella anuppa mudiyathu

8) Adyar Anandhabavan branch Chennai fulla irukkum aanna Adyar Alamarathoda branch adyar-la mattum than irukkum.. ithu than 
ulagam

9) Daily Calendar-Le Theydhi Kizhikkardhu Mukkiyam Illai – Andha Theydhi-Le Nee Enna Kizhikkarey-Ngardhu Than Mukkiyam !!

10) Paambu Ethanai Thadavai Padam Eduthalum Athaala Oru Thadavai Kooda Theatre-La Release Panna Mudiyathu...


----------



## gxsaurav (May 13, 2007)

Do u know?
Wat happened last night?
In my room?
On my bed?
Wen d time ws 2 a.m?
Wen al others were slepng





I was also sleeping!!!
---------------------------------------

Women's dictionary
NO=yes
MAY BE=no
WE NEED=i want
WE NEED 2 TALK=i wan2complain
AM I FAT=Tel me i m beautiful! 
DO U LUV ME?=I'm gonna ask4 sumthin expensive!
-------------------------------------------------------

The Reason y Most Men Prefer 2 KISS Women's Lips....
.
.
.
Coz dat d Best & Probably d Only Way 2 Shut a Woman's Mouth atleast 4 sum second.
-------------------------------------------
Beef
Chicken
mutton
prawn
pork
sausage
meat
crab
lobster
fish

Arey smile to karo yaar..
Non veg msg bheja hai
-----------------------------------

Jo is msg ko padh raha hai woh...

LOVELY  SMART CUTE SWEET INTELLIGENT GOODLOOKING,......


Nahi hai to kya hua , jisne bheja woh to hai.

----------------------------------------------
please call me.it is URGENT. 


aisa message kisi ko nahi bhejna chahiye.. !kyonki isse samne wale thoda dar jata hai.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 13, 2007)

A mechanical, electrical and computer engineer were riding together to an engineering seminar when the car suddenly began jerking and shuttering.
The mechanical engineer, said, "I think the car has a faulty carburetor."
The electrical engineer said, "No, I think the problem lies with the alternator."
The computer engineer brightened up and said, "I know, let`s stop the car, all get out of the car and get back in again!" 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Sardar had called an Englishman for lunch. There was curd on the table. 
The guest asked what is this?
The Sardar didn't know English, he said "Milk sleeping in night, morning 
becomes tight"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A sardaar and his wife filed An application for divorce! Judge asked, how will u divide you have 3 childrens? Sardar repied, "ok! We will apply next year” 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## CadCrazy (May 13, 2007)

SMS ना करके दिल तोड दिया मेरा ।
अब Mobile दफ्ना देना । कफन ना मिले तो रुमाल ओढा देना ।
कोई पुच्छे कि कुसुर क्या था तो सर झुका के अपनी कंजुसी बता देना ।
.........................................................................

काश कभी कोई ऐसा दिन आए ।
तुम missed call करो, वो receive हो जाए ।
सभ कुछ भुल कर हम करें ढेर सारी बातें ।
होश तब आए जब balance zero हो जाए ।


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2007)

DEDICATED TO EGGMAN   

One day LUV & FRIENDSHIP met. LUV asked: why u exists wen i already exists.
FRIENDSHIP replied: 2 put a smile where u leaves tear.


----------



## oval_man (May 14, 2007)

Tamil KADIs:

1)What is the similarity between krishna jayanthi and communism?
Kaal marks.

2)How do flies communicate?
eee-mail

3)What is the similarity between short circuit and poramai?
Wire-eriyarthu

4)What is the similarity between boxing and goddess kali?
Naak-out

5)Deepavalikkum pongalukkum yennanga vithyaasam?
Deepavali annikku pongal saapadalaam aana Pongal annikku
Deppavaliya sapda mudiyaadhu.

6)LIC oda 14th floorla sandhanam poosi yirukkanga. Yaen?
Yaenna adhu Mottai maadi.

7)Oru annanum thangachchiyum oadi varranga. Annan maelmoochu vangaraan.
Thangachchi?
Ava Female moochchu vaanguvaaa

8)eli(adhaanga Rat) adhukku yaen vaal yirukku?
seththa pudichchu thookki poada.

9)what is the opposite of Arvindswamy
Arvind-DID-NOT-SEE-ME

10)LEO coffee a yaen kalyanam pannikka mudiyaadhu?
yaenna "Manamaana" coffee LEO coffee


----------



## dhan_shh (May 14, 2007)

Teacher:- Tomorrow there will be a lecture on Sun. Everyone must attend it.
Raju:- No ma'am! I will not be able to attend it. 
Teacher:- Why? 
Raju:- My mother will not allow me to go so far!!! 

------------------------------------------------------------------------
Lady:- My husband went to buy potatoes 5 days ago, he hasn't come back yet!
Inspector:- Why don't you cook something else?
------------------------------------------------------------------------
In a class, teacher asked: If I buy an item@ 12.75 n sell@15.25, it's loss or profit?
Pappu: Profit in rupees & loss in paise
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## sam_1710 (May 15, 2007)

A Chemical joke!!
All electrons were in a party. Protons attacked them.
A hero saves them. Electrons asked "WHO R U ??"
The hero replied...



BOND..
COVALENT BOND!!
___________________________________________________

Husband: If i die will u remarry??
Wife: No! I will stay with my sister!!
Wife: If i die will u remarry??
Husband: NO!!! .. i will stay with ur sister!! 8)
___________________________________________________
2 men at a bar struck up a conversation, one of them said.."U think u have family problems??"
Lissten to my situation..
A few a years ago i met a young widow with a grown up daughter and we got married. Lately, my father married my stepdaughter. That made my stepdaughter my stepmother, and my father became my son-in-law. Also my wife became the mother-in-law of her father-in-law. Then the daughter of my wife, my stepmother had a son.... So... i am my own Grandpa!!! 
___________________________________________________

FACT: As long as there are pi$$ed off youth who cant express their anger in words...
"HEAVY METAL" will live on!! - Ozzy Ozbourne
___________________________________________________
U love someone,
U marry someone els,
Then the one u marry becomes ur wife(or husband)
And the one u loved becomes da password of ur e-mail ID!!!
___________________________________________________
Ek aadni ki 6 unglia thi..
Sab log usey hanuman bulathe they!!!
Why??




socho... 



thoda aur..




Woh uska naam tha re!!! 
___________________________________________________


----------



## dhan_shh (May 15, 2007)

Im not under d affluence of incohol as some tinkle peep.Im not half as thunk as u drink.I fool so feelish and da drunker i stand here da longer i get
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Jugnu Singh got up in the middle of the night to answer the telephone.
"Is this one one one one?", says the voice.
"No, this is eleven eleven."
"Are you sure it isn't one one one one?"
"No, this is eleven eleven."
"Well, wrong number. I am Harpal calling, sorry to have woken you up in the middle of the night."
"That's all right, mister. I had to get up to answer the telephone anyway."
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sardarji: Nurse, I am very eager to know my blood group.
Nurse: B positive
Sardarji: please tell me soon ....
Nurse: B positive
Sardarji: Madam, I am positive, but I'm eager to know my blood group.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Third Eye (May 15, 2007)

*Santa: I have swallowed a key. 
Doctor: When? 
Santa: 3 months back! 
Doctor: What were you doing till now? 
Santa: I was using duplicate key, now I have lost it too.


    Santa asked Banta: Why Manmohan Singh goes for a walk in evening? 
Banta: Very simple, because he is PM not AM. *


----------



## s18000rpm (May 15, 2007)

"because he is PM not AM."


----------



## sam_1710 (May 15, 2007)

dhan_shh said:
			
		

> Im not under d affluence of incohol as some tinkle peep.Im not half as thunk as u drink.I fool so feelish and da drunker i stand here da longer i get
> 
> Jugnu Singh got up in the middle of the night to answer the telephone.
> "Is this one one one one?", says the voice.
> ...


Nice ones!!!


----------



## personifiedgenius (May 15, 2007)

My feelings for you no words can tell,

 Except for maybe " go to hell"


 *********



 Roses are red, violets are blue, sugar is sweet, and so are you.

 But the roses are wilting, the violets are dead, the sugar bowl's empty and so is your head.


 *********


 Oh loving beauty you float with grace

 If only you could hide your face


 *********


 Kind, intelligent, loving and hot;

 This describes everything you are not


 *********


 I want to feel your sweet embrace

 But don't take that paper bag off of your face 


 *********


 I love your smile, your face, and your eyes -

 Damn, I'm good at telling lies !


 *********


 I see your face when I am dreaming.

 That's why I always wake up screaming 


 *********


 My love, you take my breath away.

 What have you stepped in to smell this way


----------



## Tapomay (May 16, 2007)

SMS




         BHEJO




        WARNA

"r--._,---------.
  "-,  .c-.-----""""
    /   i--" 
  C__J +   khallas. 


Daro mat khali hai. 
Have a göod day. 

--------------------------------

A wife asked her husband: "What do you like most in me my pretty face or my sexy body?"

He looked at her from head to toe and replied: "I like your sense of humour.

---------------------------------

Q - What is the difference between Mother & Wife?

A - One Woman Brings U into this world crying & the other ensures U Continue to do so.

-----------------------------------

Wife: You always carry my photo in your handbag to the office. Why?

Husband: When there is a problem, no matter how impossible, I look at your picture and the problem disappears.

Wife: You see, how miraculous and powerful am I for you?

Husband: Yes, I see your picture and say to myself, "What other problem can there be greater than this one?"

------------------------------------

Girl to her boyfriend: One kiss and I'll be yours forever.

The guy replies: Thanks for the warning.

-------------------------------------

Father to son after exam: "let me see your report card."

Son: "My friend just borrowed it. He wants to scare his parents."

-------------------------------------

Son: Mom, when I was on the bus with Dad this morning, he told me to give up my seat to a lady.

Mom: Well, you have done the right thing.

Son: But mum, I was sitting on daddy's lap.

-------------------------------------

A newly married man asked his wife, "Would you have married me if my father hadn't left me a fortune?"

"Honey," the woman replied sweetly, "I'd have married you NO MATTER WHO LEFT YOU A FORTUNE"

-----------------------------------

Interviewer to Millionaire: To whom do you owe your success as a millionaire? "

Millionaire: "I owe everything to my wife."

Interviewer: "Wow, she must be some woman. What were you before you married her?"

Millionaire: "Billionaire"


----------



## gxsaurav (May 16, 2007)

> Girl to her boyfriend: One kiss and I'll be yours forever.
> 
> The guy replies: Thanks for the warning.



lolz....noted down.


> Interviewer to Millionaire: To whom do you owe your success as a millionaire? "
> 
> Millionaire: "I owe everything to my wife."
> 
> ...



I hope the girls of this forum will note see this.


----------



## dhan_shh (May 16, 2007)

What do you call a wife who is sexy,
beautiful,intelligent,understanding,
caring, never jealous and a great cook?
ANSWER : A rumour! 
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
1ST SARDAR : What a pair of strange socks you are wearing, 
one is green andone is blue with red spots! 

2ND SARDAR: Yes it's really strange. 
I've got another pair of the same at home.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
teacher: make a sentence in which 1 
word repeated 4 times 

sardar: lara dutta marries brian lara 
and she becomes lara lara
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Santa opened a petrol pump, but not even one customer went there. You know why? 

Because he opened petrol pump on second floor..
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Sardar to doctor: I have loose motions and I am not able to stop it. 

Doctor: Did you try lemon? Sardar: Yes, but when I remove it, it starts again!
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~


----------



## Gigacore (May 17, 2007)

sardar: i became a millionaire
friend: who is the secret behind ur success?
sardar: my wife
friend: ur wife is good
sardar: no, i was a billionaire before marrying her!


----------



## max_demon (May 17, 2007)

क्या तुम्हारे सींघ है?






Check कर लो ।





अभी भी नहीं है ?








गधे के भी नही होते !!


----------



## CadCrazy (May 17, 2007)

नीचे ना जाना Please नीचे बहुत गलत लिखा हुआ है ।
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
बहुत गलत

............................................................

Reactions From Women Who Lose Their Purses
Old Woman : My Thousand Dollars !
Rich Woman : My Credit Cards !
Sexy N Hot Gals : Damn! JUGNU's Photo Was Inside


----------



## rakeshishere (May 18, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> Reactions From Women Who Lose Their Purses
> Old Woman : My Thousand Dollars !
> Rich Woman : My Credit Cards !
> Sexy N Hot Gals : Damn! JUGNU's Photo Was Inside



Gud one..Just fwd this to my frnds


----------



## dhan_shh (May 18, 2007)

Can u pronounce good english:- read along woof,  

roof, loof, shoof, shoof, woof, loof, roof,

 poof, woof woof, hoof, woof, roof, shoof. 

Test results: U r a good
dog. Now stop barking. 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Falling in love is a sweet ambition,  

finding true love is a life time mission..
Take my word, follow the Indian tradition 

& marry ur dad's ugly decision !
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
I cannot hide this from u any more. I don't want 2 hurt u and I feel it's best if I tell u, 

 before you hear it from someone else ............ 

 Potato Prices Have Gone Up ! 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------
I wanted to kill the sweetest, smartest 

and most beautiful person on this earth. 

But then, I thought........... 

Suicide is a crime !
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
wen i send u msgs it dnt mean u ave 2 do da same... U can also send cash, fruits, tea, petrol, pizza, chicken, noodles and other GIFTS....... so start TODAY!!!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Tapomay (May 19, 2007)

Ansu tere nikle, to ankhen meri ho,

Dil tera dhadke, to dhadkan meri ho,

Khuda kare dosti hamari itni gehri ho,

Baap tu bane, to mehnat meri ho!

-----------------------------------------

A man came home to find his wife in bed with his friend,
"What's going on here?" demanded the husband.
"See," said the wife to her lover, "I told you he was stupid."


----------



## dhan_shh (May 20, 2007)

True meaning of friendship:
Where there is no compromise
in telling the secret.
And there is no secret
for which u need to compromise. 


Happiness is a perfume.
You cannot spread on others
without getting a few drops on urself. 
So always be happy
to make others happy !


GOD has deposited
Love,Joy,Prosperity ,Peace,Laughter 
plus all Kinds of Blessings
in Your ATM Account.

Use Without Limit.
The PIN Code is
P.R.A.Y.E.R.




Ppl often feel smthin bt xpress smthin else
Dey mean smthin but say smthin else
So learn d art of sayin nothin
in such a way dat it leavs nothin unsaid...

Silent in mouth may avoid many problems.. But.. smile in mouth may solve all the problems.. So always have a sweet, silent smile...


----------



## oval_man (May 23, 2007)

For the benefit of Tamil viewers:

Paaku Marathula Paaku Irukum, Theaku Marathula Thaeku Irukum, Aana Pana Marathula Panam Irukaadhu..!!


Meluga Vachchu Melugu Vathi Seyyalam... Aana Kosuva Vachi Kosu Vathi Seyya Mudiyathu..


Fan-Ukkum Rekkai Irukku. Paravai-Kkum Rekkai Irukku. Fan-Ala Parakka Mudiyaathu. Paravai-Ala Sutha Mudiyaathu. Aaanaa... 
Fan-A Amukina Suthum. Paravai-A Amukina Kathum.


----------



## Gigacore (May 24, 2007)

Do U know the fullform of COLLEGE- C-Come,O-On,L-Lets, L-Love, E-Each,G-Girl,E-Equally......Thats why boys go to college regularly....


----------



## RaghuKL (May 25, 2007)

A tragic love story

Man: I cant get married 2 u 'coz my family is against it!!!
GF: who r they to oppose our divine luv?
Man: My wife and the 3 kids
=======

2 men sitting in bar 

1st man: i have family problems 
2nd man: u have family problems let me tell u mine. i married a widow with a daughter. my father married the daughter, so my father is  my son-in-law, my daughter is my mother, my wife is my grand mother. More problems occured when i had son, my son is my uncle.Situation got worse when my father had a son. now my father's son ie my brother is my grandson. ultimately i have become my own grand father and u say u got family problems........


----------



## dhan_shh (May 25, 2007)

A young man tries to talk to a young girl......., I HAVE SEEN YOU SOMEWHERE, the girl replied, "QUIET POSSIBLE I AM NURSE IN MENTAL HOSPITAL".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Waiter gives bill 2Sardar Sardar:Take this card.Waiter:But sir,this is Ration card.Sardar:So what?U hv written there- ALL CARDS ACCEPTED.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Ravi:I can live on what I write. Raj:Wow!Do you write stories for magazines? Ravi:No,I write letters to my father,asking for money
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
In battle sardar was wearing mosquito net on body instead of bulletproof Jacket frnd askd,sardar replied"when mosquito can't entr thru net HOW CAN BULLET 
ENTER?

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Every walk of life will contain ups and downs, flowers & thorns... So my
sincere advice to u is to      "Wear chappals wherever u go.."


----------



## Gigacore (May 26, 2007)

nice msgs dhan_shh


----------



## dhan_shh (May 28, 2007)

Thanx 'Intel'....!
@@@@@@@@@

Teacher: Who is Raja Ram Mohan Rai?

Sardar:They all are Four 'Best' Friends!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pray to GOD to preserve you from bad women,and preserve yourself from the good ones!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
A DOCTOR is a person who enjoys BAD HEALTH!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
HAPPY DIWALI

MERRY X'MAS

HAPPY NEW YEAR

HAPPY B'DAY...
.
.
.
.
.now get lost & don't annoy me for next 12 months!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sardar:"I don't know what to buy for my girlfriend on her B'day?"

Friend:"What about some lipstick?"

Sardar:"I can't buy that! I don't know the exact size of her mouth"!!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gigacore (May 29, 2007)

Friendship is like foot prints on cement. The long u stay the strong it leaves the marks in others heart even after u walk away


----------



## Gigacore (May 30, 2007)

I have a new kodak camera
ur snap please...
don't move
steady
smile 
ready 
click
ohh ho
those who live in ones heart cant have a snap!!!
----------------------------
Smile in pleasure & in pain, Smile when trouble pours like a rain, Smile when some1 hurts u, Smile bcoz some1 still wants 2 c u SMILING !
----------------------------
GOD is always playing CHESS with each one of us. He makes Moves in our LIFE & then sits back to see how we react to the CHALLENGES ... So make the best move before CHECKMATE....
----------------------------
Mistakes are painful when they happen,But years later a collection of mistakes called Experience Which leads us to success.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (May 30, 2007)

wow


----------



## Jatin_T (May 31, 2007)

Tomato
Potato
Brinjal
Ginger
Carrot
Ladyfinger
Lemon
Onion
Garlic
Cabbage
.
.
.

Are soch kya rahe ho,
VEG. sms he,

kisi ko b Bhej sakte ho.

_________________
Plz don't read this Nahi to ho jayega?




Are wohi jis se hum darte hai





wohi jo is umar me aksar ho jata hai

dekha ho gaya na?


TIME WASTE.  

______________

If a Devil catches you,what will u do?





 U can do nothing.If the Devil has committed the Mistake let him Face the Consequences...!!! 
________

AAPSE milkar ho gaya zindgi se pyar,
Rah me chod kar mat jana mere yar,
Bin AAPKE hum ji na paynge,
AAP na hoge to hum,
ULLU kise banaynge.


----------



## Gigacore (May 31, 2007)

ur veg sms was funny @ jatin


----------



## dhan_shh (May 31, 2007)

All desirable things in life are

either ILLEGAL

BANNED

EXPENSIVE

OR

IN LUV WID SM1 ELSE....
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
The plus sign is made

with two   minus signs!

Means All negative things

can be shaped as positive

by our hard work & positive attitude.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
There is Only One Difference

Between DREAM & AIM.

Dreams Require Sound SLEEP to see,

whereas AIM Requires SLEEPLESS Efforts to Fulfill.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Fact of life:

whom u don't want today,

u will need them tomorrow.

Whom u reject today,

will never again accept u tomorrow.

So be careful...
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Once Sardarji went to Hotel, he had dinner nd came back! 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

. 

dis time no jokes, SORRY! 
Respect dem atleast once in a day.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oval_man (Jun 3, 2007)

Lord Shiva couldn't operate the computer, why? 
Because Lord Ganesha ran away with the mouse 
---------------------------------------------------------
Mukkule enn eppavum 'SALI' pidikithu? 
enna mela 'EYES' ikkuke.. 
---------------------------------------------------------
Whats does a Tamil Christan bachelor do to get a paying guest accomodation in a Hindu Bramin's house? 

Change his name from Xavier to X.A.V.Iyer 
---------------------------------------------------------
ellArumE easy-A pAdakkUdiya rAgam edhu? 

mouna rAgam
---------------------------------------------------------
Oru municipal contractor road podumpothu naduvil vazhai marama nattu vaikirar enn? 

enna athu than "THAR" poodume.. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
chedi (plants) ellam enn pachaiya (green) irukku? 
pacha thanni uuthurathunale 
-----------------------------------------------------------
"Neil Amstrong" namme ellarodaum strongam yenn? 

namme ellarum onnuk renduk than poiirrukom but avar "MOON"ke poirrukar. 

----------------------------------------------------------
Arum Arum serndha enna varum? 

66,12,36 are wrong answers. 
Arum Arum serndha 'Vellam' varum.
---------------------------------------------------------
oru "THIRU"dan thanoda belongings ellathayum aathu pakkathile vaikiran. ennn? 

enna aathikku rendu pakkathilyum "BANK" irruke.. 
-----------------------------------------------------------
mahatma gandhi "hawai" chappel podamataram enn? 

enn athila "WAR"ikkuke 
-----------------------------------------------------------
Oru "KADI JOKE" sollatuma? 


"KADI JOKE" 

-------------------------------------------------------
Roumba neelamana musical instrument ethu? 

pul"LONG"kulal 
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 3, 2007)

A guy in an airplane stood up n shouted:
"Hi-Jack!".
.
.
.
.
.
All the passengers got scared..!
From the other end of the plane,
a guy shouted back:
"Hi-John!".
--------------------------------------------------------------
IN press conference a reporter asks inzamam 
"wht r u feeling after woolmer"s death ?


inzi replies "first of all thnx to ALLAH & credit goes to BOYZ 
----------------------------------------------------------------
Patient : I always see spots before my eyes.
Doctor : Didn"t the new glasses help?
Patient : Sure, Now i see the spots much clearer
----------------------------------------------------------------
Happiness comes not because we do great things, but because we do small things with great love. Be filled with love everyday! Have a Great day!
----------------------------------------------------------------
Dream more, think high, analyze twice, choose the best, plan perfect, be confident, work hard, execute well then success is URS. All the best.
----------------------------------------------------------------
Leave SOMETHING for SOMEONE....... Never leave SOMEONE
 for Something.... Coz in life, SOMETHING will leave u,
but SOMEONE will never leave U.
--------------------------------------------------------------
Nobody's right till somebody's wrong; Nobody's weak till
somebody's strong; Nobody's lucky till luv comes along;
Nobody's lonely till somebody's gone.
------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## BBThumbHealer (Jun 4, 2007)

really nice msgs...keep em' cumin


----------



## devil_me (Jun 4, 2007)

hey friends.. i have a site with lots of sms and jokes.. .around 10000+
*funsms.livedeviant.com. Take a look yourself.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 4, 2007)

@ devil_me.... Please post the sms itself from that site which u feel is good. posting the link is not a great idea!


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 4, 2007)

HÖt Teä!
    ///
Cl"'""'l Speciälly 
 l____!  4 Ü
i miXed in it 
1 tsp öf HäppiñeS
2 tsp öf SMilE
3 tsp öf CÄRE
HÖpe it wil Mäke
Ü Häppy & Reläx Ür MiNd 
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Discoveries & inventions of Man & WOMAN 

The man discovered COLORS 
and invented PAINT; 
the woman discovered PAINT 
and invented MAKEUP. 

The man discovered the WORD 
and invented CONVERSATION; 
the woman discovered CONVERSATION 
and invented GOSSIP. 

The man discovered TRADING 
and invented MONEY; 
the woman discovered MONEY 
and invented SHOPPING. 

Thereafter man has discovered 
and invented a lot of things. 
But the women are still BUSY in 
. 

. 

. 


Shopping
-------------------------------------------------------------
My 9 commandments: 
1.Live 2 relax. 
2.Love ur bed,its ur temple. 
3.Relax in da day,so dat u can sleep at nite. 
4.Work is holy,so dnt touch it. 
5.Dont do somthin 2mrw,dat u can do da day aftr. 
6.Work litle as pssible.Let others do wht needs 2 b done. 
7.Dnt worry,nobody died doin nothin,but u cud get hurt at work. 
8.If u feel like doin work,sit down n wait til dat feelin goes away. 
9.Dnt 4gt dat workin is healthy! So leave it 4 d sick ppl.
----------------------------------------------------------------
"Failure is Not 
When ur girlfriend Leaves u, 
it's Only When 
You Don't Try Her sister".
-----------------------------------------------------------


----------



## devil_me (Jun 7, 2007)

Intel_Gigacore said:
			
		

> @ devil_me.... Please post the sms itself from that site which u feel is good. posting the link is not a great idea!


so here are some of mine mate..
STARS
If the universe did start with a bang
when God loved and the angels sang
one of the sparks that flew
chased time to become you
-----------
FORGET ME NOT
forgettin you is hard to do
forgettin me is up to you
forget me not
forget me never
forget this message
but not the sender


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 8, 2007)

Sabse intelligent koun: TUM 
sabse smart koun: TUM 
sabse strong koun: TUM 
in sab me TUM se jyada koun: HUM 
Lekin duniya me sabse acche dost kaun: 
HUM TUM
================================
Munnabhai: Ae circuit yeh kutte poonch kyun hilate hain? 
Bole to Dog tail shaking WHY?
================================
How can i spell s_ccess widout U? or C_TE? i can't even have F_N or any good L_CK widout it looks like i just can't S_RVIVE wid out
================================
love is about 
Love is just about trust and sincerity, 
No matter how pretty or ugly you are, 
The beauty within is the most precious 
and must be sincere and loyal to be discovered-
-----------------------------------------------------
Nothing Is To Want 
Nothing Is To Say 
GOD BLESS YOU ! 
It's My Only Pray...


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 11, 2007)

So Sweet is your SMILE,
So Sweet is your STYLE,
So Sweet is your VOICE,
So Sweet is your EYE,
see! ..........how Sweetly I Lie!
---------------------------------------------------------
A mobile is like women :-
Talks non-stop,
Costs a fortune,
Disturbs when your busy
And when U need them urgently, they have no service.
----------------------------------------------------------
A modern employer is one who is looking for men between the ages of 25 and 30 with 40 years of experience.
----------------------------------------------------------
Boy: I am missing your lips my dear…
Girl: WHAT? U mean u want a wet kiss?

Boy: No, i mean i’m missing the words that flow thru it all the time…
------------------------------------------------------------
Do U realize d imp of 1 minute?

Wel it all dpnds on which side of d toilet door u r standing!!
---------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 12, 2007)

that was a cool msg @ dhan Shh


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 12, 2007)

Girls misuse it!

Anger robs it!

Models sell it!

Photographrs cage it!

Doctor advice it!

Death freezs it!!

Artists Create it!!!
.
.
.
.
.
Thats SMILE....

be Happy
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
Priest was stroking Nun's thigh. 

Nun:Father, read Bible Verse 89. 

Priest apologies & goes home to read bible Verse 89. It read:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
" GO HIGHER TO FIND GLORY."
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
What is globalization: Princes Diana's death: An English princess wit an Egyptian boyfriend crashes in a French tunnel, driving a German car wit a Dutch engine, driven by a Belgian who was drunk on Scottish whisky, followed closely by Italian paparazzi, on Japanese motorcycle, treated by an American doctor, using brazilian medicine. This msg was created by an Indian on a chinese phone smuggled by Pakistani.....This is globalization my Friend.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------
heello, iss tthhatt thhee sshhoop iii boouugghht thhee vviibbrrattorr ffrroomm. yes. ccaann yyoouu tteell mmee hhooww ttoo ttuurrnn tthhee ffuu****iinngg tthhiinngg ooffff.
------------------------------------------------------------------------
A Sardar breaks an egg to make an omlette but notices that the egg is empty. He says...Saale! Now a days, even the hens have started using condoms!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oval_man (Jun 13, 2007)

Q: Independence day-kkum Republic day-kkum yenna vithyaasam? 
A: Sumara, aaru maasam.

Ramarajan Hollywood padam panna enna role pannuvaar? 
Vera enna.. 'Cowboy' roledhan.

Paambu ethanai thadavai padam eduthalum athaala oru 
thadavai kooda theatre-la release panna mudiyathu ... 

Odambula ethanai cell irunthalum athula simcard 
podamudiyadhu.. 

Ennathan neruppu kozhiyaa irundhalum avicha muttai 
podathu !! 

Evvaloo kaasu kuduthu planela poolaanum, Jannala 
tharanthu vedikkaa paakka mudiyaathu 

Enna than meenuku neendha therinjaaalum adhaala 
meen kulambula neendha mudiyaaadhu! 

Aayiram dhaan irundhaalum Aayiraththu onnu dhaan perusu!!! 

Cellula balance illana call panna mudiyathu.. 
Manushanukku call illana, balance panna mudiyathu.. 

Nee evalavu vegama nadanthaalum 
Oru kaal munnadi pona oru kaal pinnadithaan pogum!!

Enna thaan kannu nalla therinjaalum... 
Un kanna nee kannadila thaan paarka mudiyum.. 

Enna thaan nee kaiyaala samachaalum... 
Vaayala thaan saapda mudiyum... 

Idli podiyai thottu kondu idli saappidalaam, 
Aaana mookku podiyai thottu kondu mookkai saappida mudiyathu.

Tirupathiyila thalayila mottai adichchu Laddu kuduppaanga... 
Aanaa, maththa idangalla mottai adichchu Alwa kuduppaanga. 


Nallennai nalla irundha, ITS GOOD... 
Aanaa, Mannennai manna irundha, ITS BAD.


----------



## hullap (Jun 15, 2007)

there was a blind boy who hated everyone except his girlfriend.He used to say that "when I would see I will marry you".One day some1 donated him eyes.happily he went to see his girlfriend he saw that she was blind too.he said that he could marry a blind girl.then the girl said ",OK,Then TAKE CARE OF MY EYES!!!"


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jun 15, 2007)

Tere Pyar me main. Ghayal hua cchaliye...
Tere Pyar me main. Ghayal hua cchaliye...
Iodex Maliya aur Kaam pe Chaliye...


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Jun 15, 2007)

@ oval_man......priest one is really cool

Height of Language misuse
Student seeing monkey out of d window and d professor scolds him Y ru seeing the monkey outside when i am in class !!


----------



## deepak.krishnan (Jun 15, 2007)

aks_win said:
			
		

> Height of Language misuse
> Student seeing monkey out of d window and d professor scolds him Y ru seeing the monkey outside when i am in class !!



  
nice one yaar


----------



## casanova (Jun 15, 2007)

Munnabhai: Arre circuit, government drinking or driving saath mein allow kyun nahin karti.

Circuit: Common sense hain bhai, break maara to glass gir sakta hain

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

Frog: Sardar ko dimaag nahi hota.
Sardar: Hota hain
Frog: nahi hota (and jumps into a well)
Sardar: Arre main toh mazaak kar raha tha. Isme suicide karne ki kya zaroorat thi.


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 24, 2007)

^ nice msgs


----------



## dhan_shh (Jun 30, 2007)

Do you want to hear a dirty joke?
Ok
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
A white horse fell in the mud
--------------------------------------------------------------
Sardar1 : What are you doing?
Sardar2: Washing myself, of course
S1: Without soap and water?
S2: Haven’t you ever heard of dry cleaning. 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Why there are always two cops in a car patrol ?

A: In case the siren won’t work, one of them to scream “Wouuuu-Wouuuuu” and the other - “Blue, Red, Blue, Red, Blue, Red..”

----------------------------------------------------------------
Delivery for you ................


|““““““““““““““““““““““““||_
|..........* Love*.... ......|||“ |““__
|___________ _____ _ |||_|___|)
!(@)“(@)““““**!(@)(@)*** !(@)““

|““““““““““““““““““““““““||_
|........... .*JOY*... ......|||“ |““__
|___________ _____ _ |||_|___|)
!(@)“(@)““““**!(@)(@)*** !(@)““

|““““““““““““““““““““““““||_
|........... .*FRIENDSHIP* ......... |||“|““_
|___________ _____ _ |||_|___|)
!(@)“(@)““““**!(@)(@)*** !(@)““

|““““““““““““““““““““““““||_
|........*HAPPINESS *.......| ||“|““__
|___________ _____ _ |||_|___|)
!(@)“(@)““““**!(@)(@)*** !(@


----------------------------------------------------------------------
BEPPO SINGH NEEDS VITAMINS FOR GRANDSON. Beppo Singh: I'd like some vitamins for my grandson. Clerk: Sir, vitamin A, B or C? Beppo Singh: Any will do, my grandson doesn't know the alphabet yet!!
----------------------------------------------------------------
Sardarji: "Excuse me sir, what time is it?" MAN: "It's 3:15." Sardarji: (puzzled look on his face) "You know, it's the weirdest thing, I have been asking that question all day, and each time I get a different answer."
-----------------------------------------------------------------
ONE FINE DAY A GIRL PROPOSED TO A SARDAR AND SARDAR DENIED SIMPLY SAYING THAT IN OUR FAMILY, WE MARRY ONLY OUR RELATIVES.. MY MOM MARRIED MY DAD, MY BROTHER MARRIED MY BHABHI , MY UNCLE MARRIED MY AUNT AND SO ON. SO PLEASE EXCUSE ME !!!!!
-----------------------------------------------------------------
Santa meets Banta Santa: "so have you moved to a new house" Banta: "No." Santa: "Why not? You advertised to sell your old house, didn't u?" Banta: "Yes, but when I read the ad, I realized it was just the home I was looking for!".
------------------------------------------------------------
While at the college Sardar happened to watch the notice board. It reads: Invites suggestions for the modification of Ladies Room. Sardar writes under - Let the men Permit to Enter
--------------------------------------------------------------
BEPPO SINGH WHILE IN GRADE SCHOOL. Teacher: What is 5 plus 4? Beppo Singh: 9 Teacher: What is 4 plus 5? Beppo Singh: Are you trying to fool me, you've just twisted the figure, the answer is 6!!
---------------------------------------------------------------
Q: HOW DO YOU KEEP A SARDARJI BUSY ALL DAY? A: Put him in a round room and tell him to sit in the corner. Q: How do you make a sardarji laugh on Saturday? A: Tell him a joke on Wednesday.
--------------------------------------------------------------
"I'm going on vacation . Could you suggest a thrilling crime story ?" Santa asks to Banta. "Here this one is so suspenseful you won't be able to put it down" replies Banta. "only on the last page do you find out that the gardener did it".
----------------------------------------------------------------
Banta Singh dialed to talk to his dear pal Santa Singh "Is that 6545224?." asked Banta Singh. "No this is 6545225." came the reply. After thinking for few sec. Banta Singh replied "No matter, please call Mr. Santa Singh from next door
-------------------------------------------------------------
One Sardar go to Kaun Banega Crorepati. Amitabh said first introductory question. - 'what is your father name?' Sardar misunderstanding and said 'Amitabhji please give me a four option'.
--------------------------------------------------------------
NEWSFLASH.. Police arrested 2 kids yesterday: 1 was drinking battery acid the other was eating fireworks.They charged one and let the one off.
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jun 30, 2007)

> Frog: Sardar ko dimaag nahi hota.
> Sardar: Hota hain
> Frog: nahi hota (and jumps into a well)
> Sardar: Arre main toh mazaak kar raha tha. Isme suicide karne ki kya zaroorat thi.



its bad if u say on some body's religion

i dont know why forum admins are sleeping ??????


----------



## NIGHTMARE (Jun 30, 2007)

@::cyborg:: hey bro don't take serious its joke


----------



## Gigacore (Jun 30, 2007)

@ dhan, that cop msg is funny yaar  
@ cyborg. . . no one wants to insult other religion, they just post the good jokes they recieve.


----------



## ::cyborg:: (Jun 30, 2007)

well if possible i request not to post jokes on sikh


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 1, 2007)

ur just....

admirable, amazing, astonishing, astounding, awe-inspiring, awesome, brilliant, cool, divine, dynamite, enjoyable, excellent, extraordinary, fabulous, fantastic, fine, groovy, incredible, magnificent, marvelous, miraculous, outstanding, peachy, phenomenal, pleasant, pleasing, prime, remarkable, sensational, something else, staggering, startling, strange, stupendous, super, superb, surprising, swell, terrific, too much, tremendous, unheard-of, wondrous.....

MONKEY...!!!!
------------------------------------------------------------------------
o Keep 
-l- on 
/ > dancing 

o Keep 
-l- on 
< > dancing 

o Keep 
-l- on 
< \ dancing 

o Keep 
-l- on 
< > dancing 

till my next SMS come...........HV  A GR8 DAY!!!!!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------
How2kill a mosquito:catch it alive,put it in bed upside down,tie its legs by thread and confirm that it will not move.then do kichu kichu in its stomach.Then d mosquito wil laugh by opening its mouth,catch its mouth n if u pour a table spoon of poison d mosquito wil die
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oval_man (Jul 3, 2007)

Ultimate Kural:

Nee nokkum penn unnai nokkaa vittaal nee 'Nokia'

vaithirundhu enna payan !
----------------------------------------------------------------
naataamai ya englishla edutha enna title veppangu?
country tortoise 
------------------------------------------------------------
shampoo kum paamboo(snake) yenna difference?

Shampoo pota talai la norai varum
paampu pota vaaila norai varum 
-----------------------------------------------------------------
A new train was introduced from Karnataka to Pakistan. What was it called???
Answer is 'Mysore-Pak' express
----------------------------------------------------------------
daughter in law to her friend: my mother in law is tearing t calendar sheets and eatin it daily... 
friend:: why ??
dol: doctor has advised her to eat dates daily..!!!
--------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## s18000rpm (Jul 3, 2007)

oval_man said:
			
		

> naataamai ya englishla edutha enna title veppangu?
> country tortoise


ROFL

Naat aamai LOOOOOOOOOOOL


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 4, 2007)

Q. What happens when the earth
rotates 30 times faster?

*


*


*

A. You get your salary every day!!
=================================================================
The wind, d wind, d naughty wind.
tat blows d girls' skirt high
but god'z clever

he sends d dust along d wind 2 close d
boys' eyes!!
==========================================================
Definition:

Conference: The confusion of one man multiplied by the number present. 

Doctor : A person who kills your ills by pills, and kills you by bills. 

Classic: Books, which people praise, but do not read. 

Smile: A curve that can set a lot of things straight. 

Yawn: The only time some married men ever get to open their mouth. 

Etc.: A sign to make others believe that you know more than you 
actually do. 

Committee : Individuals who can do nothing individually and sit to 
decide that nothing can be done together. 

Experience: The name men give to their mistakes. 

Atom Bomb: An invention to end all inventions. 

Philosopher: A fool who torments himself during life, to be spoken of when 
dead

Tears: The hydraulic force by which masculine willpower is defeated by 
feminine waterpower. 

Lecture: An art of transferring information from the notes of the 
Lecturer to the notes of the students without passing through "the minds of 
either" 

--------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## alireza (Jul 7, 2007)

salam


----------



## enticer86 (Jul 7, 2007)

alireza said:
			
		

> salam


 wht was tht?? *rolls eyes*

???


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 9, 2007)

Be friendly with your kids, they choose your home when you are old!
.
Be nice to the ones who smoke.. every cigarette might be their last.
-------------------------------------------------------------
In case of fire read this message...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.I SAID IN CASE OF 'FIRE'!! NO FIRE NOW!
--------------------------------------------------------------
Opticians bend your the rims/frames of your glasses for they are too polite to say that your ears are in the wrong place.
----------------------------------------------------------------
The most happy marriage I can imagine to myself would be the union of a deaf man to a blind woman. - S. T. Coleridge
----------------------------------------------------------------
A husband's last words should always be 'OK buy it'.
---------------------------------------------------------
The secret of a happy marriage remains a secret. - Henry Youngman

--------------------------------------------------------------
I haven't spoken to my wife in years. I didn't want to interrupt her. - Rodney Dangerfield

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 9, 2007)

It is the mark of an educated mind to be able to entertain a thought without accepting it. 
-Aristotle

Good teaching is one-fourth preparation and three-fourths pure theatre. 
-Gail Godwin

The whole purpose of education is to turn mirrors into windows. 
-Sydney J. Harris

Education is a progressive discovery of our own ignorance. 
-Will Duran

Education is an ornament in prosperity and a refuge in adversity. 
-Aristotle

Education is a better safeguard of liberty than a standing army. 
-Edward Everett

If I had learned education I would not have had time to learn anything else.
-Cornelius Vanderbilt

The Internet is the most important single development in the history of human communication since the invention of call waiting. 
-Dave Barry

The first rule of any technology used in a business is that automation applied to an efficient operation will magnify the efficiency. The second is that automation applied to an inefficient operation will magnify the inefficiency. 
-Bill Gates

Microsoft isn't evil, they just make really crappy operating systems. 
-Linus Torvalds

We should take care not to make the intellect our god; it has, of course, powerful muscles, but no personality. 
-Albert Einstein

Science is a wonderful thing if one does not have to earn one's living at it. 
-Albert Einstein

Imagination is everything. It is the preview of life's coming attractions. 
-Albert Einstein

You have to learn the rules of the game. And then you have to play better than anyone else. 
-Albert Einstein

You cannot simultaneously prevent and prepare for war. 
-Albert Einstein

Pure mathematics is, in its way, the poetry of logical ideas. 
Albert Einstein

We cannot solve our problems with the same thinking we used when we created them. 
Albert Einstein

Try not to become a man of success, but rather try to become a man of value. 
Albert Einstein

A child miseducated is a child lost. 
John F. Kennedy

Man is still the most extraordinary computer of all. 
John F. Kennedy

The goal of education is the advancement of knowledge and the dissemination of truth. 
John F. Kennedy

Things do not happen. Things are made to happen. 
John F. Kennedy

Victory has a thousand fathers, but defeat is an orphan. 
John F. Kennedy

The faster you go, the shorter you are. 
-Albert Einstein

The whole of science is nothing more than a refinement of everyday thinking. 
Albert Einstein

Any fool can make things bigger, more complex, and more violent. It takes a touch of genius-and a lot of courage-to move in the opposite direction. 
-Albert Einstein

Any man who can drive safely while kissing a pretty girl is simply not giving the kiss the attention it deserves. 
-Albert Einstein

Gravitation is not responsible for people falling in love. 
-Albert Einstein

Do not worry about your difficulties in Mathematics. I can assure you mine are still greater. 
-Albert Einstein

Education is what remains after one has forgotten what one has learned in school. 
-Albert Einstein


----------



## casanova (Jul 9, 2007)

^^
Quotes instead of messages. But I like it


----------



## Gigacore (Jul 10, 2007)

those quote messages.


----------



## dhan_shh (Jul 16, 2007)

Can i spell s_ccess widout U?
Or C_TE? or _NIQ_E? 
ican't even hav F_N or any good L_CK widout U
looks like i jus can't S_RVIVE wid out U?
-----------------------------------------------------------------------
I m proud that u r my FRIEND bcoz u r 
20% Perfect 
20% Attractive 
20% Great 
20% Amazing 
20% Loveable 


In short u r 100% 
P. A . G . A . L
------------------------------------------------------------------------
Wife : Look dear that is my ex boy friend in the bar drinking since i left him 10 yrs
Husband : Nonsense no one can CELEBRATE that long..
--------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oval_man (Jul 17, 2007)

Patient: Doctor,sappitta odane..vegamaa oda mudiyale!

Doctor: Sappitta odane..edhukku odanum?

Patient: Hotel karanga serndhu thorathumbodhu summava irukka solreenga??!!

-----------------------------------------------------------------------
Namma thalaivar calls the villain in his mobile phone..

Thalaivar stylaah) Sivaji......... eppadi, Ennoda Call vanthavudane summa athiruthu illa?

Villain : ada che, en mobile ah vibrator mode la vachirukken..yaaroda call vanthalum adhu athirathan seiyyum


----------



## Gigacore (Aug 12, 2007)

Love is possible after friendship but friendship is not possible after love because medicines work before death later nothing can be cured...

Sun is switched off, stars are switched on. blue sky goes off and black sky comes in. so a cool night is coming. Go to bed and have a deep sleep. GN!

The best of frndshp doesnt come when u are together,it comes when u are apart & u realise that despite the distance & the silence the frndshp still survives.Gm


----------



## dhan_shh (Sep 15, 2007)

Doctor: U look exactly like my third wife.

Lady: How many wives do u have?

Doctor: Two  

Moral :XPRESS SMART IDEAS, Smartly

-------------------------------------------------------------
Small minds discuss people,

Average minds discuss events.

Intelligent minds discuss issues,

A genius works silence.

----------------------------------------------------------
"Problems can either Make U or Break U.

The hammer that breaks glass

can shape steel.

Its upto us to be GLASS or STEEL".

Face life Bravely.

--------------------------------------------------------------
Luv is magical a language tht deaf can hear a song d crippled can dance 2 n a sunset d blind can see
------------------------------------------------------------
ur aim in life shld be 54321 shocked na 5 digit salary 4 wheeler vehicle 3 room flat 2 cute children 1 sweer hrt


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 15, 2007)

Cool Messages....

Nice to see u back buddy


----------



## casanova (Sep 15, 2007)

A simple BYE makes us cry
A simple JOKE makes us laugh
A simple CARE makes us fall in love
I hope my simple SMS makes you think of me

---------------------------------------------

Always have the determination of a mirror; it never loses its ability to reflect in spite of being broken into pieces.

-------------------------------------------------

Your Ac XXXXXXXXX1234 has been credited USD 98,765 on 15 September.
Info: Salary for the month of August
Your total available balance is USD 900,876
Anti Virus Report: Nice joke


----------



## valtea (Sep 16, 2007)

Night was dark, moon was high, boy stopd his bike, girl asked him y, he came clos 2her, she felt shy.
he went near her & told her 2 words.

?


PETROL KHATAM.


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 16, 2007)

^ LOL.... first i thought this could be some adult stuff


----------



## azzu (Sep 19, 2007)

koool ones really great collecton


----------



## prasad_k (Sep 27, 2007)

Hi i got job offer in MICROSOFT with reference. got d offer letter. pay z9.4 lakh per annum. Im vry happy2 say this bt b4 joinin d company my mom woke me up...


----------



## azzu (Sep 27, 2007)

^^ same had with me tooo yesterday but the company was ferrari


----------



## piyush gupta (Sep 27, 2007)

Awsome collection


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

Oh man i was a F-22 Raptor Pilot in my dream last week


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 29, 2007)

How is this one........

Once Constant and e(power)X were walking on the Road. Suddenly Constant Screamed and said I have to run away because Differentiation is coming, he will eliminate me. e^X stands firm and says to Differentiation " U cant do anything to me, I am e^x and will always be e^X... Then Differentiation starts laughing and said "I am not d/dx, I am d/dy.......

And another.....

*A Man in USA, Sees a dog about to bite a lady. He kicks the Dog to Death! Then News Report as "Citizen Saves lady from Dog". Man said I am not US Citizen. So report Changed "Foreign Hero Saves lady from Dog" Man said he is actually from Iraq, Then Next day's Headline "Terrorist Attacks Local dog"*  -  SMS from my frnd!

I like this very much!!!


----------



## casanova (Sep 29, 2007)

Funny messages Ganesh.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 29, 2007)

ahhh Thanks....  

And now a days i am using those things as my status msg in Gtalk! and getting many funny replies regarding that.... 

And Another

*Wen NASA 1st planned 2 space they found pens wuld not work in 0 gravity.So they spent a year n  $12 bn to develop a pen that writes in 0 gravity, upside down, underwater, on almost any surface nd at any temp.

The Russians used a pencil. [\b]*


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

WOw... ganesh nice messages... keep it up


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Sep 29, 2007)

Thanks.... Sad part of my side is I dont have Mobile yet!!  

Here comes......

THE YOUTH NOW A DAYS R GETTING WORSE!
I WAS IN TEMPLE, WHEN A GUY NEXT TO ME LIT 
A CIGEARETTE FROM THE ARTHI, I WAS SHOCKED 
& ALMOST DROPPED MY BEAR BOTTLE!


----------



## Gigacore (Sep 29, 2007)

^ LOL... thats good one.,,,

Get ur self one, with ur savings


----------



## casanova (Sep 29, 2007)

Funny messages and sad on ur part that no mobile for you.

Why does a man with broken heart does not need general knowledge?

=> Coz, jab dil hi tut gaya to jeeke (G.K) kya karega


----------



## azzu (Sep 30, 2007)

kool very funny


----------



## sandeepbhomkar (Oct 5, 2007)

hi  what are uo doing


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 5, 2007)

^^^

Who is he asking?


----------



## casanova (Oct 5, 2007)

^^
It might be his funny sms.

Another one.

I have lost my cell phone. Please give a miss call so that I can find it.

The person who would call you is the dumbest.


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 6, 2007)

And here .......
2 More Nokia Mobile Explodes in last 24hrs! U r my Best frnd! How can i c u hurt! Ur safety is my concern! ....
So give me ur Nokia xxxx to me be SAFE! 

I thought of this...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Oct 6, 2007)

^^^ @Ganesh, your dog and pencil wala was really cool


----------



## azzu (Oct 6, 2007)

yup uber koooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooool


----------



## casanova (Oct 7, 2007)

ABCDEFGHJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNPQRSTUVWXYZ
ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUWXYZ

What does this message mean. 
Hint: Something I want to say you

Ans: I Miss You. These are the letters missing in every line


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

Here similar to it....

ABCDEFGHIJKLMNOPQRSTUVWXYZ

In this 1 is Missing.....

u Foool Y r u reading once more
How come "1" will come in alphabets??


----------



## Gigacore (Oct 7, 2007)

^ cool msg. keep it up


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Oct 7, 2007)

NAME ONE METAL WHICH IS SHABBY BUT WORTH MILLION??


I got this any have idea wat that is??
need not be a metal... But something that worthy but doesn't loook so!


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 14, 2007)

Sun rested in the west.. Birds returned to the nest..roads are turning quiet..Moon is glittering bright.. I wish U a sweet silent n wonderful Nite.

===================

Wht is success ?


Success is.....


When your Signature becomes an Autograph ...

=================

Smaller things hurt more in life than bigger one, "You can sit on the top of the mountain, but you can't sit on the tip of the needle". That's life.

=================

The sweetest words ever said by someone in true love:

"I am jealous of the people u ever hugged bcoz for a moment they held my world"

============

What is Short but gets longer when u hold it?

It passes between Br*asts, and enters into a h*le?
What is it?

A car seat belt. But I LIKE the WAY u THINK.!


----------



## swapcool (Dec 7, 2007)

Nice ones


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 7, 2007)

Gigacore said:
			
		

> The sweetest words ever said by someone in true love:
> 
> "I am jealous of the people u ever hugged bcoz for a moment they held my world"


 
Wah wah...irshad irshad....


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 10, 2007)

For Tamil frnds.... an Excellent one!

Todays Tips: Unga Veetula YERUMBU Niraya irukka? Iruntha Close panna super plan.... Sugaroda chilli Powder mix panni vechidunga,yerumbu atha sugarnu nenachi sappidum, appo athoda nakku kaarathala eriyum, appo yerumbu thanni kudikka water tank-ku varum! Appa neenga pinnadi irunthu thannila thalli vittudunga.. yerumbu sethudum.... No no Dont neeed fees for thiss


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

By the time you realise what your parents told you was right.........
you'll have a kid telling you that you're wrong


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

Nice one Nucleas 
Btw: giga last one Awesome
Worth Diggging this Thread


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

@ azzu.. this thread got bumped.. be happy for that *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## azzu (Dec 10, 2007)

^^ did u read my last line ?? *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/7.gif]


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 10, 2007)

@ azzu.. yup.. thats why i said.. its good that this thread is atleast bumped *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/10.gif


----------



## NucleusKore (Dec 10, 2007)

Yes, good thing, I did not know it existed. Here's another:

Man receives telegram: MOTHER IN LAW DEAD STOP CREMATE OR BURY STOP

Man replies by telegram: DON'T TAKE CHANCES STOP CREMATE AND THEN BURY THE ASHES STOP


----------



## Ganeshkumar (Dec 10, 2007)

Ganeshkumar said:
			
		

> For Tamil frnds.... an Excellent one!
> 
> Todays Tips: Unga Veetula YERUMBU Niraya irukka? Iruntha Close panna super plan.... Sugaroda chilli Powder mix panni vechidunga,yerumbu atha sugarnu nenachi sappidum, appo athoda nakku kaarathala eriyum, appo yerumbu thanni kudikka water tank-ku varum! Appa neenga pinnadi irunthu thannila thalli vittudunga.. yerumbu sethudum.... No no Dont neeed fees for thiss



English Translation of this 1....

Today's Tips:
U have ant in ur house?? If Yes! Here is a super plan to close it...
Just Mix Chilli powder with sugar and keep it, Ant will come and thinking it is sugar will start eating! Now Due to chilli powder it's tounge will start burning.. so it will come to water tank for drinking water... This is the best chance... JUST PUSH THE ANT INTO THE WATER TANK.... Ant will die 

Here is 1 moe...


If u have Time 
Send me an sms..

If u have love 
Send me an pic msg

If u have money 
Call me n Talk

If u have all these
send ur phone through courier 

Another...

All  rowdy's in and around chennai
r going to restart their terrorrism
now, bcoz...









I am going to sleep 
Good nite


----------



## krazzy (Dec 11, 2007)

Read this one today.
What would you call a rope which is used to tie two Pipal trees together???



Nokia: Connecting Pipal!
Yeah i know its really crap.


----------



## xbonez (Dec 24, 2007)

^^yeah, it is 

kya tum ped pe chad sakte ho? kya sanjivani buti la sakte ho? kya seena cheer ke dikha sakte ho? nahin na! beta, sirf shakal bandar jaise hone se kuch nahin hota...


----------



## casanova (Dec 24, 2007)

^^Good 1

Just saw this joke on SMS2 from airtel



> Ram: I would never marry and give the same advice to my children.


----------



## gxsaurav (Dec 26, 2007)

Hey guys, I went to Wave Cinemas today here in Lucknow with my friend to watch Welcome...there they had a few christmas trees on display...over all 6 of them...& at the same time I had a one liner in my mind which I said to my G-F there

"I told the Wave people to make christmas trees in magnitude to your cuteness, but they are just displaying 6...do u know why?"

She said "Why"..

I said "Cos they told me they have run out of space to display the trees in the 60 other trucks parked outside"..


How's that *gigasmilies.googlepages.com/9.gif

The SMS that I made is



> I told the Wave Staff to make christmas trees in magnitue to your cuteness, but they only displayed 6 trees in Wave today evening.....u know why?
> 
> 
> they ran out of space to display the christmas trees in the other 60 trucks....


----------



## casanova (Dec 27, 2007)

^^
Nice


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 25, 2008)

Uski yad me rote rote puri bucket bhar gai,
Uski yad me rote rote puri bucket bhr gai,
Sali itni bewafa nikli ki wahi bucket leke ‘Toilet’ chali gai.

Malik:Tum bathroom mei q ghus aye,
kia tumhe pta nhi tha k main nha rha hoon?
Nakur:glti ho gai,
main samjha tha begum sahiba nha rahi hain

Attitude of girls: When a boy sends dirty sms she laughs 4 10 min, 4ward dat 2 her frnds n then replies d by i dont like that kind of msg

What has technology done? Ek time vo tha jab msg kabuter se bhejte the ek aaj ka tme hai jisme hum sms kabutar ko bhjte hain. Hurrr

Ek bus driver ki seat ke peche likha tha “Agar khuda ne chaha 2 manzil tak pahucha dunga Agar chuki nazar 2 maa kasam khda se mila dunga”


----------



## dhan_shh (Nov 25, 2008)

Nice to see this thread back!


A bachelor explained why he never wanted a wife to share his life:
"some of these Shareholders wind up as Directors".
**********************************************************************************
Woman has 7 ages:
Baby
Child,
Girl,
Young woman,
Young woman,
Young woman &
Young woman.
**********************************************************************
When a woman falls It is because:
Like a fruit....
she was not picked in time.
*************************************************************
Wife to husband:
What kind of pictures have you been taking
That you have to develop them in the dark?
**************************************************************
Life is like a mirror:
Smile at it & it is charming
Frown at it & it becomes sinister.
**************************************************************
Most politicians have 4 speeches:
What they have written down,
What they actually say,
What they wish they had said &
What they are quoted as saying the next day.
*******************************************************
Man has his will.......
But woman has her way.
******************************************************************


----------



## thewisecrab (Nov 25, 2008)

Now this is a useful bump. Thanks


----------



## wizaryan (Nov 25, 2008)

here are some good one liners which i received on SMS

Everyone needs to belief in something. I believe I'll have another 
beer.

The word today is Legs ... Spread the word.

I’m Out Of My Mind Feel Free To Leave A Message


----------



## navjotjsingh (Nov 25, 2008)

Pyar ka izhar hum unse kya kare
chot khaye he hum vaar kya kare
sans bandh ho gayi or aankhe khuli rahi
is se jyada hum unka intezar kya kare..


D 1 who holds ur hands evrytym u need support is surely ur gud frnd.
Bt bst frnd's d 1 who holds ur hand evn mre tigt whn u $ay-
plz leave me alone.

Apko dekhne ki hasrat si ho gai he,isKadar milne ki chahat si ho gai he,chahe apka sms aye ya na aye,Mobile utha Kar Dekhne Ki Aadat si Ho Gai he?

Bhagvan ka diya Sab kuch h, Balance h,Phone h, Network h, Itna rutba h, Ki kisiko bhi misscall karu 2 msg ki line lag sakti h, Bas 1 aap ke msg ki ka


Aisa Nahi Ki Apki Yaad Aati Nahi,
Khata Sirf Itni Ki Hum Batate Nahi,
Dosti Apki AnmoL Hai Hmare Liye,
Samjte Ho Aap Isliye Hum Jatate Nahi


----------



## Gigacore (Nov 30, 2008)

Some funky college SMS's

--------
Our education system does not teach us teamwork.

When we solve our exams in collaboration with others they call it copying! Foolish people!

- Student Power

----------------

To be a "Good Professional", always start to study late for "Exams"
Because it teaches how to manage "Time" and tacke "Emergencies"!!

---------------

Do you know 72% of college students are suffering from AIDS?
Can't believe it? But it's true!

AIDS - Attendence and Internal marks Deficiency Syndrome

----------------


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 1, 2008)

Nice thread.. Will post soon here..


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 5, 2008)

Doctor: What happened to ur knees???

Lady: Too much Doggy style s^x...

Doctor: you Dont know any other Style??

Lady: I do....but the Dog doesn't ......


------------------------------------------------------
Don't keep me in your
' EYES '

I may fall as
' Tears '

Don't
keep me in your
' HEART '

U may miss ur
HEART BEATS
by missing me!

Keep me in your
' MIND '

Because
EMPTY hai na ... ....
-------------------------------------------
Wat's th best punishmeNt u caN giv 2 a girl?



Giv New cloths, jewels, cosmetics, etc., N lock her in a room WITHOUT A 
MIRROR!!
-------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## oval_man (Dec 8, 2008)

Konjam Tamil SMS:

Soap Dappaala
Yedhukku
Chinna Chinna
Holes
Irukkunu
Theriyumaa.???

Theriyalana
Therinjukkonga…

Periya Hole
Irundhaa, Soap
Keezha Vizhundhudum!!!

“G.K”– Maa… ;o) ;o) ;o)

------------------------------------------------------------------------------
In usage of mobile phones, India is in 2nd place.
How it is possible?

pinna, nee ellam cell use pannaa…
Enna Koduma Sir ithu!…


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 8, 2008)

Why does a Sardar study in front of mirror?
1-It saves revision time
2-He likes combined studies
3-Lastly he wants someone to keep an eye on him..



Wat is the difffrence between
poison & alcohol..?

If u drink alcohol, u will
dance around people,

If u drink poison,
people will dance around you..!!


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 8, 2008)

An Olympic Shooter
Wins Gold (in Only a Sport)
and Govt. give him
Rs.3 CRORES + Awards.

Another Shooter
DIES. Fighting
with Terrorists.

(Saving Our
Country &
Our LIVES)

and Govt. Pays His
Family JUST Rs.5 Lacs.
Truly a Great INDIA?!?!?!
------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Sir: When i was studying 1st standard sir asked me “I have 4 apples, how can i divide it among 5 children’s”

Boy answered: “KILL ONE CHILD”..
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------
NIIT-
 Not Interested in IT

CTS-
 Careless Talking & Sleeping

WIPRO-
 Weak Input,Poor & Rubbish Output

HCL-
Hidden Costs & Lossess

TCS- Totally confused and **(selfish)

INFOSYS-
 Inferior Offline Systems.

IBM-
Implicitly Boring Machines

BPO-
Bones Pulled Out
------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 9, 2008)

Wats Globalisation? Diana's death. An englsh princess wit a egyptian boyfrnd in a german car driven by dutch driver crashes in a french tunnel while being chased by italian paparazi on japanese bikes,treated by portugese doctor wit brazilian medicine.This sms was written by a indian on a chinese phone smuggled by a pakistani via nepal. Again this is read by an indian  who looks like african tribal wth Mongolian smile.This iz globalisation...


----------



## casanova (Dec 16, 2008)

Why are Wipro employees sad. Coz their company names says weep (cry) ro (cry)


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 16, 2008)

Try dis its really different....
DiZ Math's tEst can prEdict ur favourite IDOL..try it without looking at d answer!
Pick 1 fav no from 1 - 9 den use dat no x3 n den +3 den x3 again..u'l get a 2 digit no. Add its 2 digits n find ur IDOL below..



1. Einstein
2. Kamal hassan
3. Dr. APJ
4. Tom Cruise
5. Bill gates
6. Gandhiji
7. Bin ladan
8. Hitler
9. Sumeet_naik
10.Aamir Khan






Thank u very much 4 ur choice! The truth finally comes out.


----------



## Gigacore (Dec 16, 2008)

Nurse lost her cat in hospital:

Anyone got a pussy?
All woman stood up!

I mean anyone seen pussy?
All men stood up!

I mean anyone seen my pussy?
All doctors stood up!


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 16, 2008)

Send me ur msgs only at these timings..
Morning
6am-12pm
Noon
12pm-4pm
Evening
4pm-8pm
Night
8pm-6am
Besides these timings i'l b studying !!Plz cooperate..!!


----------



## dhan_shh (Dec 18, 2008)

The Glory is not in
Never falling,
But, in Rising EveryTime
You Fall…
.
.
.
.
And Demanding,

“ONE MORE PEG PLEASE”
………………
(It is a Saturday Evening)!!!

----------------------------------------------------------------------
Postman: Is this letter for You??? The Name is SMUDGED.

Man : No…It Can’t be for Me… My Name is Smith…

------------------------------------------------------------
Sardar shouting 2 his girl friend ” u said v will do register marriage and cheated me, I was waiting 4 u yesterday whole day in the post office….”

----------------------------------------------------
M.B.B.S Final Year

Question Paper

Fill in the blanks

If a Girl Faints,

We must first check

Her P U _ S _ 

.
.
.

Only Girls Student’s

Passed…

They Wrote P U L S E

------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Dec 18, 2008)

Wat'z d similarity b/w  a student studyn management nd Aamir khan in ghajini??  Simple,both can remember anythn nd everythn for 15 min only! 


RAB NE BANA DI JODI SONG- Haule haule se sem aati hai,haule haule se time badti hai,haule haule se exam aati hai naa.Haule haule se paper khulta hai,haule haule se tension badta hai,haule haule se galti karte hain naa.Tu sabar to kar mere yaar,zara saans to le mere yaar,chal phikr nu goli maar yaar hai nxt sem bhi hai yaaar.Haule haule ho jayega pass chaliya,haule haule ho jayega pass.


----------

